# Iron Man 2



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

This isn't an official review by any means, but I just got back from watching it, and if you haven't seen it, it's a must see! GREAT GREAT cast, good story, and great visuals...and amazing sound.

And if you do see it (please do not spoil this) you must stay to the very end, past the credits.

All I can say is I'm so excited for what's next!


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya my friends who work at the movie theater saw it Wednesday and they said it was great and set it up for something...that I probably shouldn't say

going to see it soon too!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

gloriashern said:


> iron man 1 is better then 2.


Really, you think so? I thought this was lightyears better than 1. Of course we all feel different ways, but that is just my opinion. Plus I like Cheadle much much more than Howard.

And the fact that the Avengers are being introduced was totally awesome!

I don't know, I thought they just did a better overall job with making this one much bigger, but not being like a lot of movies and going so big it can't handle itself. Spiderman 3 for example...terrible!


----------



## Lance505 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I like the first one better. I do however like the idea that they are promoting avengers. I am sure to watch the avengers and the marvel movies that would come before it. I am a marvel fan and grew up reading comics and watching the cartoon series. I heard, Thor and Captain America are next.


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

They should have cast Terrance Howard again for #2 instead of Don Cheatle. Cheatle couldn't carry his part.


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

i liked the sound of iron man 2 but i did not get as imerssed as i did when i saw the first one. it may be becuase it was new to me but ive seen both since and the first one is awesome. but thats not to say i wont be buying both and will defiitely see number 3 when it comes out.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I am in the same boat as some. I thought the first was better, but truthfully didn't really love either one. They were both ok. Just seemed like a typical superhero movie with little storyline and tries to replace it with over the top effects. Don't get me wrong, the effects were enjoyable. I preffered the sound on the first, mostly just because of the jericho scene. Just watched 2 on bluray and it just didn't keep my attention as well as the first.


----------

